# problema fatal error:no screens found

## raider91

ho installato xorg...quando pero provo a lanciare startx mi esce: 

fatal error:no screens found 

cosa devo aggiustare????

----------

## 64

Come e' impostato VIDEO_CARDS nel /etc/portage/make.conf ? quale scheda video possiedi?

fai una ricerca con google su x11-drivers/xf-video-vesa, fbdev e altro ancora sulla base del risultato dell'output di

```
cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  

```

che sarebbe opportuno mostrare nel 3d prima di qualsiasi richiesta

```
emerge -pv x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

```

cosa dice? se il pacchetto non risulta installato, prova ad emergerlo e a vedere se Xorg conclude con successo dopo il comando startx 

Ora devo scappare al lavoro, come mai non metti risolto nel titolo degli altri 3d come ti e' stato chiesto?

----------

